# Public land bills dying in other states



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well according to Backcountry hunters and anglers 

-Montana vetoed it's bill on public land transfer
-both Colorado bills failed to make it through 
-New Mexico had none that passed during it's session
-And the idea has also failed in Idaho

Now let's get these idiots running our state government to wise in and stop this nonsense. It's amazing what the outdoor community can do when they step up, and I think this land transfer debate is showing just how powerful of a voice we can be if we get on the same page.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yet, in our great state, we just keep trying to invent new ways at the state AND federal level to weasel the federal government out of our public land.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

our politicians are making money for themselves off of this debate, like Ivory. So believe me they will keep it alive. Bishop and stewart just started a lands group as well. These guys need new home additions and vacations. it's tough for our representatives on a government salary.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I say, let us do what we can to have them retire from political office early.


----------

